# SAFTEY SAFTEY SAFTEY



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Hey guys I wanted to say a thing on saftey belts or harness, I, 99% of the time climb a tree or I'm on a 20' pipe ladder, I have fell once BUT I had a harness on, found myself hanging 25" up with my bow in hand, arrow still ready to go. All ended well, as soon as I got back on the 'NEW' climber I was down the tree in a flash, the stand has been hanging in the barn since. I have been guilty in the past of not being 'belted in' but thank God I had broke a bad habit yrs before, cuz if not, I'm positivly sure that fall would have 'left a mark' somewhere. The fall happened on opening morn a few yrs back>>rite AT daylite, I remember after gettn settled in, I reached back for my thermos I had hooked on the tree, and as if in slow motion, awaaaay I went. After I stopped swinging around I do remember hearing deer blowing at a distance. I have been up 100s of times with more than a few not secured to the tree, today if I forget mine, I don't hunt. Moral of the story "Don't be a statistic" Everything else comes after SAFTEY....WW


----------



## manwitaplan (Dec 9, 2005)

*great post....*

We need to keep this at the top. I also use mine every single time in my climber. I used to not do it until I started my own family and sometimes hunt alone.

Use something that is certified like any of the vest systems. Please safe and always wear your harness.

Sincerely,

Manwitaplan


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

I just found out why there is this extra loop on my harness that came with my api climber. Its a suspension strap. You stick your foot through it and can stand up and take the pressure off the harness that goes around your legs. Apparently it will save your life. If you don't have a harness with one, get one.


----------



## southtxhunter (Feb 1, 2005)

Yes that little foot strap will save your life. Your harness will save you from a fall, but will kill you due to loss of circulation in the legs. It takes a little while for it to happen though.


----------



## southtxhunter (Feb 1, 2005)

wet dreams said:


> Hey guys I wanted to say a thing on saftey belts or harness, I, 99% of the time climb a tree or I'm on a 20' pipe ladder, I have fell once BUT I had a harness on, found myself hanging 25" up with my bow in hand, arrow still ready to go. All ended well, as soon as I got back on the 'NEW' climber I was down the tree in a flash, the stand has been hanging in the barn since. I have been guilty in the past of not being 'belted in' but thank God I had broke a bad habit yrs before, cuz if not, I'm positivly sure that fall would have 'left a mark' somewhere. The fall happened on opening morn a few yrs back>>rite AT daylite, I remember after gettn settled in, I reached back for my thermos I had hooked on the tree, and as if in slow motion, awaaaay I went. After I stopped swinging around I do remember hearing deer blowing at a distance. I have been up 100s of times with more than a few not secured to the tree, today if I forget mine, I don't hunt. Moral of the story "Don't be a statistic" Everything else comes after SAFTEY....WW


 greenie for the safety reminder!


----------



## KeithR (Jan 30, 2006)

A belt is better than nothing but a harness is the way to go. If you fall with a belt it will still hurt and you will not be able to hang very long. Always tie off above your head to mimimize the fall distance. Be safe and good luck. I will be in a tree all weekend


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

southtxhunter said:


> Yes that little foot strap will save your life. Your harness will save you from a fall, but will kill you due to loss of circulation in the legs. It takes a little while for it to happen though.


Actually the stuff I read said in as little as 10 minutes you can start to feel the effects and death ain't too far behind.


----------

